# Topics > Energy for robots, computers and technics > Solar energy for robots, computers and technics >  SunPort, plug into solar power, PlugSolar, Albuquerque, New Mexico, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/@sunport2485

twitter.com/SunPort

instagram.com/plugsolar

Co-founder and Principal Visionary - Paul Droege

Co-founder - Nicholas Williams

"SunPort - Plug into Solar Power. No Panels Required." on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Plug into solar power. No panels required.

Published on Jul 24, 2015




> SunPort lets you use solar energy anywhere, anytime, without having panels.

----------


## Airicist

Q&A 1

Published on Aug 2, 2015




> Julia and Nick take on some of the questions sent in by our solar followers.

----------

